# My Christmas Wishlist is Now Complete



## Marrow Man (Nov 24, 2008)

It's complete, now that I found this:







On My Wish List « Gairney Bridge


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm still looking for his line, "We are the ones we've been waiting for" to be put on a plate.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 25, 2008)

I was waiting for myself once. But I was late.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 25, 2008)

They will make fetching dog bowls, finally someone has crafted dishes that if broken no one will care.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 25, 2008)

Doncha know, he kind of looks plain without that 'halo' of light behind him they always had during the campain.

Although, if they replaced 'Change Has Come' with 'The Clinton's Are Back', I'd buy one!


----------



## Herald (Nov 25, 2008)

Just in time! I want to take up skeet shooting and need some worthy targets.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 25, 2008)

I can put this plate next to my grandfather's can of Billy Beer to commemorate the two most incompetent men to be in the White House since Fire Side Chats were in vogue.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 25, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Doncha know, he kind of looks plain without that 'halo' of light behind him they always had during the campain.
> 
> Although, if they replaced 'Change Has Come' with 'The Clinton's Are Back', I'd buy one!



As I commented on my blog, the problem with these plates is they look exactly like the Clinton set....

One of these would probably serve well on one's night stand to collect loose change every evening. 'Cause that's about the only change we're gonna see...


----------



## Grymir (Nov 25, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Doncha know, he kind of looks plain without that 'halo' of light behind him they always had during the campain.
> ...


----------

